# Looking to be a crew member. Port A or Packery



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

Sometimes Port Mansfield or SPI would work.
Almost all weekends from now until Oct 1. some weekdays with a more advanced notice.
I have fished with several of the guys on this board and some friends of mine out of Packery. Have all my own tackle, and will clean fish/boat etc.
Kyle- cell 432-209-1144
I also have a brother that could go out of Mansfield or SPI. He is currently active duty ARMY in the Valley. Grady- cell 254-717-4347


----------



## Pleiades (May 24, 2006)

Ginman I live on north padre I have 29ft. blackfin sf name of the boat is Pleiades I stickly billfish run out of PA I will be looking for some crew to help out with expenses and so on. If you read Bill Fish post here that is pretty much the same for me. 

Bill fish I hope you did not mind that and you did I am sorry.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

GMan, if you or your brother need my numbers again....... PM me

never heard from your brother that one year........ you either fer-that-matter!

take that back........ i think you had to back out on one window of 'op' to go to venice-r-sumpin...... hopefully we'll have better seas this year....... last year was the pits

and Pleiades, 'nuttin to it' ...... if your're billfishing outta N Padre in about the same size boat as mine we're pretty much in the same situation (good luck this year!)


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

Cool; Thanks guys. My brother has run into a few situations lately with his wife, and fishing is really becoming a luxury these days for him. Have ever seen that Ugly Stick Commercial where the wife is trying to tear his rod up? Just multiply his marital situation tenfold.........I am just fortunate that my bride understands the addiction.


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

*Mansfield*

I will also be at Port Mansfield from April 23-27


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

Could also barter a little with some bay fishing out of Padre Isles, Bird Island, Packery. I own 20'6" Sport Shallowsport. Would also enjoy dragging it to MAnsfield and going.


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

Will be in C.C. June 12-16 if the weather changes and anyone goes out and needs an extra


----------



## Jason Slocum (Jul 9, 2004)

*Port A*

Port A - I'll keep you in mind if you dont mind going 30 miles in a 16 cape horn. Jason Slocum


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

GinMan,..... i'm looking at wed or thurs this week (18 or 19th) outta SPI

20 to 60 NM:

*WEDNESDAY*
SOUTH WINDS 15 KNOTS. SEAS 1 TO 3 FEET.

* THURSDAY*
SOUTH WINDS 15 KNOTS. SEAS 1 TO 3 FEET.

i've already sent a few PM's to area folk and play golf tomorrow with some others
that have expressed interest in going on days like predicted


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

they've already changed the forecast..........

looks like wednesday's the best.......

*WEDNESDAY*
SOUTHEAST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS. SEAS 2 FEET OR LESS.

* WEDNESDAY NIGHT*
SOUTH WINDS 15 KNOTS. SEAS 2 FEET OR LESS.

* THURSDAY*
SOUTH WINDS 15 KNOTS. SEAS 2 TO 4 FEET.

according to satellite, bluewater's within about 17-20 miles but we'll be going 40 to 60


----------

